# £2 Car Plan - Stain Valet [REVIEW]



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

*The product.* - Car plan stain valet.










*How much?* £2
*Where?* Asda
*Whats it for?* According to the tin... fast food, drink, pen & crayon, dirt & oil, chocolate & gum, pets.
*What do you get for your money?* 300ML and a built in brush

*The tin.*
pretty standard stuff really name on the front rather rubbish directions on the back the brush on the top is basicly good for nothing the bristles are to soft to get deep into the pile of carpets the only use i could see for the brush is if you have really delicate upholstery like suade or somthing. You need to push a tab in to spray the product this can be uncomftable, the whole black top can be removed to reveal a perfectly good spray nozzle i would recommend this.









*The test.*
i have used a few household stain removers on upholstery never thought much of them most are like a greasy moose that gets all over, takes for ever to dry and smell really strong, but this is a spray that foams slightly when worked in. the smell isnt strong or over powering more of a hint, hard to explain the exact smell but its not unplesent by any streach of the word

*Carpet debris*

after first vacuuming the carpet there is still lots of sand and debris in the pile









spray the product on the carpet









spray on enough so you can see it lying on top

















vacuum thouroughly









the result








results speak for them selfs really carpets look fresher and no debris

*Food greese*








tough stain good soaking








Result

















*Conclusion*
have yet to find a stain it doesnt remove i got oil out the B pillar before i did the review great value for money at 2 pound a must try for anyone with stained upholstery or deep debris in carpet pile.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Great stuff, need to give this a try in my wifes car.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

have the same problem with my dads scenic, did u agitate it alot?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I just love people finding bargain products that work, saves me a fortune:thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

*reply*



liamsxa said:


> have the same problem with my dads scenic, did u agitate it alot?


i think you mean the carpets, if so then no i didnt it foamed as i vac'ed off some parts that didnt get a proper cover first time around needed another quick spray other wise it is just a quick spray to cover and vac off as you can see from the pics it was foaming slightly after this dries real quick.

the car i did it on was a megane hatch all renault carpets are the same - sand catchers nightmare to keep clean


----------



## dully86 (May 4, 2010)

Saw this post yesterday and decided to go get some, it has went up in price to £3.50 each or 2 for £5. bought two and had a bash late on. Used a full tine on the passenger seat and floor mat and worked a treat.

Going to do the drivers seat today and remove some lucozade from it and will post pics of the work lol.

Thanks


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

good find will add this to her indoors shopping list


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

were the pic's taken straight after while still damp, or was the floor/seat totaly dry


----------



## dully86 (May 4, 2010)

i'll take pics the nyt of it wet and dry


----------



## dully86 (May 4, 2010)

Ok done all the seats and door cards and is looking like new. I used nearly 2 tins to do the whole car which isnt too bad for £5. The lucozade/oil spill on the drivers seat came off with ease and just noticed in the picture i've missed a bit on the back seat lol. Sorry for the picture quality it was taking from a blackberry.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good :thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

dully86 said:


> i'll take pics the nyt of it wet and dry


great reply!!! always good to see the results of my advice and I'm glad you had some luck £2 must have been a deal at my local asda because I was in the one near my girlfriends and its the deal you said but still not that bad really 2 for a £5a I didn't have to use as much as you I still have my first tin but my car wasn't even half as bad as yours was great before and afters


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

paulmc08 said:


> were the pic's taken straight after while still damp, or was the floor/seat totaly dry


the seats were dry they were never that wet didn't have to use much


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

would love a mod to have a look at this to try get a bit more awareness of this I think a lot of people can benefit from this product but not getting that many views


----------



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, i bought some of this stuff myself about a month ago, picked it up in halfords... think it was a bit more pricey, around £4-£5 if i can remember.. typical halfords! but was very happy with the results, used on my mats and carpet..
before








after








before








after








hope the pics are ok, just taken on my camera phone.. supposed to be 8MP, not so sure!


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the repost jason before and afters are ok on the second one you should have put a little more product on the carpet I'm confident it would get the rest of the stains out


----------

